
Is Modern DevOps TOO Complex? - JJseiko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XwbSUYhNPc
======
robotbikes
This guy is basically calling git DevOps and saying it's too complex. I
thought he would be talking about some of the real complexity related to CI,
automation frameworks etc but no, he just complains about J2EE and then says
git is too hard while mislabelling it DevOps.

